# Speed problem with BSNL Unlimited Broadband @Rs. 750 ...



## koolent (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, I have a BSNL Broadband with teracom modem and unlimited plan..

I have very low speeds here in:

Rawatbhata(Via-Kota), Rajasthan, India

The download speed is abt 20 kbps - 35 KBPS MAX..

AND

Upload Speed is 50 KBPS MAX

I think that is nt enough for broadband.. How can I fix it ??


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 14, 2012)

All the Unlimited plans are upgraded from feb 1, 2010 therefore there are some technical issues with the new plans in upgradation, it may start working fine after some days...


----------



## koolent (Feb 14, 2012)

It  has been this way from the day I got it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2012)

these speeds are on torrents i am sure?
 go to speedtest.net test speeds there and.post them here


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 16, 2012)

A BB connec. with 256Kbps will have download speeds of ~30 Kbps & ~60Kbps for a 512Kbps connec. 

With BSNL Unlimited Broadband 750, you'll have download speeds abt. 120Kbps till 6GB of download & after that it reduces to 60Kbps..


----------



## koolent (Feb 16, 2012)

Download spd = 0.05 MBPS
UPLOAD SPD = 0.07

PING = 1580 ms

Download spd = 0.05 MBPS
UPLOAD SPD = 0.07

PING = 1580 ms


----------



## sukant (Feb 17, 2012)

.05 MBPS for 750 plan is around the actual speed you are supposed to get.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 17, 2012)

sukant said:


> .05 MBPS for 750 plan is around the actual speed you are supposed to get.



OP should get 0.5Mbps not 0.05..

@koolent, i have the same plan ULD750 this is my BB speed after exceeding 6GB usage..

*www.speedtest.net/result/1778485595.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

koolent there is something wrong with your line
100% sure. get it fixed. even i had speed like this. became normal after line was fixed


----------



## koolent (Feb 17, 2012)

Right, I also hink so.. I'll surely give it a try.. And thnx..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

No prob 
Report back here when the line is fixed


----------



## koolent (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm.. I'll surely do it..  

Well, techfreak.. Are u using BSNL Brdbnd ?


----------



## koolent (Feb 20, 2012)

Yippee.. I don't know what happened but anything which happened is really sweet his is the result now:

[URL=*www.speedtest.net][IMG]*www.speedtest.net/result/1784376048.png[/URL][/IMG]

Its also exeeded 6 GB.. 

This is pingtest.net result.

*www.pingtest.net/result/57264508.png


----------



## Sakar (Feb 23, 2012)

I also have the same problem. I live near him. My cousin lives about 2 km away with the same plan but still he is getting download speeds upto 190 kbps.


----------



## koolent (Feb 24, 2012)

You guys have magic.. These are my download speeds now..

*www.speedtest.net/result/1793303641.png

and pingtest.net ping:

*www.pingtest.net/result/57568575.png


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Noo... The speeds are back to where they were:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1806219538.png


What shud I do ? My speeds shot up and are agn down. Is there seriously anything wrong with my line..?? The speeds were up for abt 5-6 days.. Shud I talk to the BSNL Guy or shud I go to the exchange office ?


----------



## Renny (Mar 1, 2012)

Change the mode from ADSL2+ to G.DMT in your router's configuration page, also check SNR/Attenuation.


----------



## mr-moustache (Mar 1, 2012)

try  changing  your DNS server . even  me  i had a shitty speed before i changed my changed my DNS server since BSNL server are **** or its that they just dont care.

Am posting two results of the two DNS server am using :

*www.speedtest.net/result/1806240190.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1806232564.png

juts letting you know that before changing my DNS i use to get download speed of around .34 mb/s 

my plan is BB Home Combo UL 750


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Where can I change my DNS Server ? Mu plan is also UL 750


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2012)

How changing DNS will increase speed ?


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

AAArgh.. Sugest me something good then plzz..


----------



## mr-moustache (Mar 2, 2012)

koolent said:


> Where can I change my DNS Server ? Mu plan is also UL 750



READ THIS :
DNS Addressing - How to Change in Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums

FOR BEST DNS :

namebench - Open-source DNS Benchmark Utility - Google Project Hosting


----------



## koolent (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey, my upload speeds are much more than download ones.. So, what shud I do other than Changing the DNS ?

My current status:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1811149642.png


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you using Win 7? Run this command in command prompt(admin privilege), it won't help probably, but doesn't hurt to try.


> netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

AArgh.. It doesn't do anything


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2012)

contact ur local bsnl office it is a wireline problem surely..they will fix the issue..


----------



## koolent (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanx guzz.. You guyz really helped me.. M neighbours are experiancing the same problems.. However one of my neighbours is having a speed of 50 kbps..

My dad has requested the office to send that person who will correct the problem..

My dad has requested the office to send that person who will correct the problem..


----------



## rahulsingh423 (Apr 14, 2012)

hey koolent. I would be coming to rawatbhata for my summer internship.could you please tell me that which internet service providers in rawatbhata provide broadband facility?i would very grateful to u.


----------



## NewVivek (May 4, 2012)

HI All,

I recently took BSNL EVDO internet connection that promises 3.1 Mbps speed.Not getting enough speed in torrentz.In torrentz client getting speed maximum download speed upto 150 Kbps.Have tried many web sites for testing internet speed online.

These are the details
Ping 274 ms
Download speed 0 .77 Mbps
upload speed 0.13 Mbps

some sites I got result
download speed 861 Kbps
upload speed 106 Kbps

Is this normal.In the websites that check internet speed online should it display 1/8 of the actual speed or 3.1 Mbps.I am not knowing.Kindly help.Is there a problem here?







koolent said:


> Hi, I have a BSNL Broadband with teracom modem and unlimited plan..
> 
> I have very low speeds here in:
> 
> ...


----------

